# Sat next to a girl in class



## Jimbow1995 (Jul 27, 2010)

Well I just started Sixth Form this week, if you from the UK you should know what this is. Well in one of my new classes I ended up sitting next to a girl. I've been planing all summer that I would try and sit next to a girl. 

It didn't go really the way I planned but I came into this class and sat on my own as usual. A girl came in and sat herself down on her own as well somewhere else. I thourght to myself I really should sit next to her, but chickened out. 

After about ten minutes of kicking myself for missing the chance the teacher went up to her and suggested she sat next to me due to we need to work in pairs alot this year. She sat next to me, I was shaking, clammy and couldn't look at her. All the normal things that happens when a girl is near me. She said hello and I mumbled back. After a while we had to work something out together, I was so nervous I made loads of mistakes and made myself look an idiot but atleast I actually talked abit to her. Near the end of the lesson I ask for her name and she gave it to me. 

I'm happy with myself  may not be much but I never talk to girls even though I want to. Hopefully she still sits with me next lesson


----------



## jellybelly (May 10, 2009)

That's really great! Keep sitting next to girls an talking to them and it will get easier and easier. Good luck with all the new challenges at sixth form!


----------



## Jimbow1995 (Jul 27, 2010)

jellybelly said:


> That's really great! Keep sitting next to girls an talking to them and it will get easier and easier. Good luck with all the new challenges at sixth form!


Thanks, i think im a long way of before it becomes easy. But ill will keep trying


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

*thumbs up*

Baby steps brother, it works.


----------



## DonPancho (Jul 15, 2011)

congrats, beyer than my experience. I made a complete add of myself when I decided to sit next to this girl in class. I said hi before it started then the next 5 minutes before class began were torture and then my gaze for the rest of the time there couldn't be taken off the instructor... I'd drop this class but its the last I need for my degree. I'll just avoid women I'm unsure about I guess.


----------



## Jimbow1995 (Jul 27, 2010)

Things got better today, after the class she had noone to walk with so she asked if she could walk with me to next class. I was abit hesitant at first but I couldn't say no really so I did. It was so awkward walking with a girl, I've never done anything like that before(know sounds pathetic), I was nervous about acting stupidly again and scared who was watching me walk with her. I must have bored her as I had nothing to say. I barely said anything other than yep and that sucks to what she was saying. I feel I failed in that area but atleast I walked with her.


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Good job! I was like that too at first... it comes with time. Now I'm as proficient with girls as I am with guys, for the most part. Which is to say not very :b

It might sound weird, but maybe think of things before hand to say to her next time you meet up with her.


----------



## Brett81 (Aug 31, 2011)

I can definitely relate to your situation. I went through most of my life being inept around girls, especially ones I thought were attractive. It definitely gets easier with time, and also in my case, therapy and medicine.


----------



## Jimbow1995 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies 

It's been going well, we walk together end of the class now everytime we have it. I'm alittle more confident but still nervous :/


----------

